# Sock toes - has anyone tried this?



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe

I LOVE the look of this toe, but a quick read-through of the pattern has me a bit hesitant to try it. Has anyone used this pattern?

FYI, I knit my socks toe up, using one 12" circular needle and the FLK heel.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html

The above is a link to a sock workshop taught here on forum. Take a look at it, you might be surprised.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> The above is a link to a sock workshop taught here on forum. Take a look at it, you might be surprised.


This link is 16 pages long! Could you be more specific as to what might surprise me?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, it's a step by step tutorial on how to knit the socks you referenced above. She uses the same method of cast on, and full of other useful information. It maybe 16 pages long, but well worth the time to read through if you're into making socks.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, it's a step by step tutorial on how to knit the socks you referenced above. She uses the same method of cast on, and full of other useful information. It maybe 16 pages long, but well worth the time to read through if you're into making socks.


Thank you for your link, Cindye, however, it is not quite what I had in mind. The first thing noted is that you MUST be able to do magic loop for the sock referenced. I don't know how to do magic loop, nor do I have a desire to learn. I LOVE knitting socks on one short circular needle. The other thing is, at least from what I could tell, she uses a regular toe with m1 increases at the sides. That is exactly what I am trying to avoid!

Has anyone ever used the toe I linked? Or one similar that is NOT done magic loop?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry it's not what you were looking for. I for one prefer knitting my socks and as many other things as possible using the magic loop method, since it eliminates the need for seaming when finished, and is so easy. 

Good Luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I'm sorry it's not what you were looking for. I for one prefer knitting my socks and as many other things as possible using the magic loop method, since it eliminates the need for seaming when finished, and is so easy.
> 
> Good Luck with your endeavors!


Isn't it great that there are many different ways to achieve the same end result? Variety is the spice of life! I do agree with you about seaming - I avoid it as much as possible. Thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


What makes you hesitant to try it? It wouldn't take too long, and it might be something you really like. I have saved the pattern but have some other projects/commissions to finish before I can get back to socks, so have not used this specifically yet. It is on my list to try, though!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

google sock toes and find one you like


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> google sock toes and find one you like


I don't mean to be rude, but that is exactly what I did as well as searching Ravelry. I've found the one I like - my post refers to the specific toe I'd like to try. (I even provided a link to it). I'm simply trying to find out if anyone has used it and how it worked. Was the pattern well written? Easy to follow? Etc.

I'm sorry if I'm not communicating in a clear manner.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What makes you hesitant to try it? It wouldn't take too long, and it might be something you really like. I have saved the pattern but have some other projects/commissions to finish before I can get back to socks, so have not used this specifically yet. It is on my list to try, though!


When reading through the pattern it sounds very confusing with the twisting of the stitches. I plan to try it after I complete the socks I'm working on now. I'm just curious if anyone else has used it , how they liked the pattern and if they were satisfied with the results.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> FYI, I knit my socks toe up, using one 12" circular needle and the FLK heel.


Going toe up on a single 9" circ I have successfully used the Sherman Toe http://cabezalana.blogspot.com/2007/04/sherman-short-row-sock-pictorial-tour.html

NOW on a single short circ, I find it much easier to use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel as my toe too. I do a provisional cast-on, knit the toe (aka flk heel), and then pickup the cast-on stitches and go on along in the round.

Here's where I posted about it, with a couple pictures at the bottom. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230703-1.html

Good luck!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Going toe up on a single 9" circ I have successfully used the Sherman Toe http://cabezalana.blogspot.com/2007/04/sherman-short-row-sock-pictorial-tour.html
> 
> NOW on a single short circ, I find it much easier to use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel as my toe too. I do a provisional cast-on, knit the toe (aka flk heel), and then pickup the cast-on stitches and go on along in the round.
> 
> ...


I will keep this in mind, but first I'm going to try the toe I mentioned in my orig post. I really want my toe to look more like a commercially produced sock toe. When I look at my store-bought socks, the toe increases are almost imperceptible. The FLK method may be close. Still hoping someone might be able to comment on the link I shared rather than direct me to another option.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


How are you doing your increases toe up? And have you tried Magic Loop?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I will keep this in mind, but first I'm going to try the toe I mentioned in my orig post. I really want my toe to look more like a commercially produced sock toe. When I look at my store-bought socks, the toe increases are almost imperceptible. The FLK method may be close. Still hoping someone might be able to comment on the link I shared rather than direct me to another option.


gee, sorry we bothered you!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> How are you doing your increases toe up? And have you tried Magic Loop?


I use the make one increase, either right or left leaning, depending on which side of the sock I'm on. My increases look fine - but they don't look like store-bought socks, which is my ultimate goal.

Yes, I have tried magic loop. It's not for me, especially when I can do the sock on one smaller (9" or 12" ) circular needle without having to fiddle with positioning.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> gee, sorry we bothered you!


Chickkie - Here's a little acronym that you might consider using before posting future comments. Sarcasm and snarkiness are really not useful to me. THINK before you speak. If you cannot answer yes to all of these questions, a comment is usually best left unsaid. (or unwritten in this case)

T - Is it True? No - I never said anyone bothered me.
H - Is is Helpful? No - snarky remarks are not helpful to anyone
I - Is it Illuminating? No - I learned nothing from your comment
N - Is it Necessary? No, it wasn't. 
K - Is it Kind? No, it most certainly was not.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I use the make one increase, either right or left leaning, depending on which side of the sock I'm on. My increases look fine - but they don't look like store-bought socks, which is my ultimate goal.
> 
> Yes, I have tried magic loop. It's not for me, especially when I can do the sock on one smaller (9" or 12" ) circular needle without having to fiddle with positioning.


So you have to fiddle twice instead of once. Try kfb for your increases.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Chickkie - Here's a little acronym that you might consider using before posting future comments. Sarcasm and snarkiness are really not useful to me. THINK before you speak. If you cannot answer yes to all of these questions, a comment is usually best left unsaid. (or unwritten in this case)
> 
> T - Is it True? No - I never said anyone bothered me.
> H - Is is Helpful? No - snarky remarks are not helpful to anyone
> ...


I think I'll be snarky too. You asked for help. Seems you've already made up your mind. I didn't think Chickkie was snarky. 
I don't think you want to learn anything from us. So I'll reverse my comments for appreciative people.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


Here's my comment on that toe. It is too complicated, and unnecessary. If you want a commercial toe go to Walmart.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Chickkie - Here's a little acronym that you might consider using before posting future comments. Sarcasm and snarkiness are really not useful to me. THINK before you speak. If you cannot answer yes to all of these questions, a comment is usually best left unsaid. (or unwritten in this case)
> 
> T - Is it True? No - I never said anyone bothered me.
> H - Is is Helpful? No - snarky remarks are not helpful to anyone
> ...


Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


She said herself in her OP she was not keen on it. Besides IMHO she made her decision long before she came here. 
I haven't nor do I plan to try that toe. UNNECESSARILY COMPLICATED. That's my answer. And because I"m thinking she wants to make socks I gave an alternative. Why would I give an alternative if I thought that was/is a peachy toe?

What is your opinion besides disses us?


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


It can be frustrating when you ask a question specifying what type of needles you're using and what it is you hope to achieve, and most of the replies come back suggesting something using totally different needle types.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

In the time it took to have this little discussion, you could have cast on, knit a few rounds and see how it works out and if you like it! You are doing a toe up sock, so it's not as though you have to knit the entire sock and try it at the end.... Think about it.

I do a rounded toe on some of my socks and I enjoy it... It is easy to do and feels good on the foot.

I have no clue what you mean when you refer to "resemble the toe on store bought socks". There are many types of "store bought" socks. I wear thin, sport socks.... There really is no "toe" on these. My husband wears men's dress socks (store bought) and they have a very definite toe decrease on them. I also wear "store bought" trouser socks which have a third type of toe with visible increases on top and none visible on the underside. My daughter wears fleece socks and that toe looks different as well.

If you LOVE the look of this toe, why in the world are you hesitant to try it?! There is only ONE way to know if YOU will like it!

The best way to answer your own question is to take ten minutes, knit one up and see how it looks/feels compared to your own "store bought" socks.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Chickkie - Here's a little acronym that you might consider using before posting future comments. Sarcasm and snarkiness are really not useful to me. THINK before you speak. If you cannot answer yes to all of these questions, a comment is usually best left unsaid. (or unwritten in this case)
> 
> T - Is it True? No - I never said anyone bothered me.
> H - Is is Helpful? No - snarky remarks are not helpful to anyone
> ...


I'm not familiar with the one from your link so thanks for providing it.

For instance, I'm not sure what that cast on is called:



> Using 2 circular ndls, wrap your sock yarn around the ndls in a figure eight until you have 12 loops on each ndl


 I suppose it's pretty close to the Judy Becker cast-on.

And I'm not familiar with a toe that uses "yo" like the pattern says so it's new to me.

But quite frankly it LOOKS more like a short-row toe even though it's being called a "rounded toe".

I have read that for a toe-up sock the "short-row toe" with or without wraps is the closest to a commercial sock. Which is what I think Cat Bordhi uses.

Here's some videos to her version:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkdion5lnhzA1S8xOJ_iBl06VKS5Te4t5

I wish I could give you more info/advice on the link you provided, but I will say thank you for posting it, because I'm going to be investigating it myself too.

But, here's another site about the short row toe and another pic that looks good to me (or more of what you seem to be looking for: (_The pic is actually the creation of a HEEL, but turned inside out for use as a toe??_)



Here's another site talking about the short row toe

And here's another pic so you can see I think this is the more "commercial" look that you're going for:



And THIS site might explain why YOUR directions have the YO instead of the w&t... and that really your toe is another style of a "short row toe".

I hope that helps


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

THANK YOU, VocalLisa! I'm not 'into' sock knitting, but those links are *great*! One will soon be the beginning of mittens - from fingertip to wrist.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the look of it. I'll try it and get back to you.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it, but it looks intriguing. I know what you mean... the seamed, pointy look kind of bugs me, too. 
Good luck, if you do try it!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

If you are so concerned about the socks not looking homemade! Then don't make them!! Buy them. Otherwise you will never be satisfied. Have a nice day.


----------



## rxmama (Jul 25, 2012)

I have done a toe that mimics (but is the opposite I guess) the decreases at the top of a hat. so one round is (KFB,K1) around then one plain round, then (KFB,K2) around, then plain round until the stitch count you are looking for. It is somewhat spiral looking but comes out more rounded. I have done some top down socks with rounded toes also that could be reversed where closer to the toe the decreases/increases (depending on direction) are every row until you are at half of the stitches you either had or will need and then every other round thereafter. From top down it starts like normal toe decreases but slopes in more at the end to be rounded off and not so much like a trapezoid. (That is what I didn't like) For toe up you could probably play with it as it goes.
Hope that maybe helps a little.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


Thank you!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I've done a similar toe in crochet & like the fit much better than the star toe I've used in knitting. I prefer using dps for my socks & I have tried the cast on for this toe with them. I really don't like the magic loop or using two circulars, just isn't comfortable for me. I downloaded the pattern and will definitely be trying it soon.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think I'll be snarky too. You asked for help. Seems you've already made up your mind. I didn't think Chickkie was snarky.
> I don't think you want to learn anything from us. So I'll reverse my comments for appreciative people.


I have learned SO much on this site - from many different people on many different subjects. And, I'm very thankful for the knowledge shared here. I DO want to continue to learn. Which is why I asked my question.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> It can be frustrating when you ask a question specifying what type of needles you're using and what it is you hope to achieve, and most of the replies come back suggesting something using totally different needle types.


Thank you for understanding my frustration.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


I was recommended a book for sick knitting. Hopefully I can attach the pic of the cover successfully. I'm told this method is very easy to follow. I consider my myself a beginning with a little experience knitter. Hope this helps????


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> In the time it took to have this little discussion, you could have cast on, knit a few rounds and see how it works out and if you like it! You are doing a toe up sock, so it's not as though you have to knit the entire sock and try it at the end.... Think about it.
> 
> I do a rounded toe on some of my socks and I enjoy it... It is easy to do and feels good on the foot.
> 
> ...


I do plan to try it. Unfortunately, today has been a day that didn't turn out as planned. I was unexpectedly in a place where I did not plan to be and really don't want to be. Caught completely by surprise and I don't have my knitting with me, nor could I leave to go get it. It seemed like a good opportunity to ask my question. Had I been able to, I would have just knit a sample. (Oh, how I wish that little sample would only take 10 minutes, but, sadly, I am a very slow knitter.)


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am doing a round toe. All I did was to increase the cast on stitches from 10-12 to 16 or 17 and them increase from there til I have my 60 sts. I am using a #2 needle. Looks good to me.
Sylvia


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you, VocalLisa! When able, I will check out the links you provided. The picture of the purple toe looks especially promising.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have seen a toe without the side increases--but you will get a visual glitch in the fabric as the increases are done unevenly across the row. Even in the link with the rounded toe you can see the pattern of increases, altho it is true, it is less pronounced that in the standard method,

There is another toe called the short row toe. I think it like the Sherman toe just linked here by LaLaWa. I use that toe when remodeling socks that need some help at that end. It works very well, ansd avoids the stitch patterns that you dislike.

What I don't like about the short row toe is if you make an error such as dropping a stitch at a W&T is not something you can correct. I find that always happens right at the end for me and it requires frogging the toe and redoing it. Fortunately, it does not take that long to do the toe. People also use this toe for heel replacements, or afterthought heels.

The increase seam is not very visible so you may like it.

Personally, I like the diagonal stitch pattern on more traditional sock toes. Viva la Difference!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Your sentence after a bit hesitant to try it, I believe, is what has people referring you to another toe type. People would have been able to respond more accurately if you had asked: "Has anyone tried this pattern and did you like it? Was it easier/harder than it reads?"

We are only trying to help you out. There isn't any need to make us feel bad or gripe at us, when we are only going by what you had written.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


I agree. Her specific question was not addressed by many. Some people don't really read the question and then it can get frustrating having so many replies that don't pertain to what the member is asking. To suggest another method is fine as long as you try to look at her question and answer it to the best of your ability, first. After all it was her question. Good grief, maybe try taking a nice pill before you make your nasty comments and if you feel you to need to give me some nasty comments, bring them on, I've got tough skin! Sick of it and you are spoiling this great forum for a lot of us! I do hope the administrator takes a good look at this as I see she just recently deleted an entire thread, due to sheer nasty and rude comments.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Thank you for understanding my frustration.


Hear ye, hear ye! It is wonderful that people want to be so helpful, but not answering the question asked or the problem addressed if very frustrating indeed. But what I find is that given some patience a few voices will sound that hit your nail on the head.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's my comment on that toe. It is too complicated, and unnecessary. If you want a commercial toe go to Walmart.


What I thought too when I read through it. Agree with your last sentence too.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> Your sentence after a bit hesitant to try it, I believe, is what has people referring you to another toe type. People would have been able to respond more accurately if you had asked: "Has anyone tried this pattern and did you like it? Was it easier/harder than it reads?"
> 
> We are only trying to help you out. There isn't any need to make us feel bad or gripe at us, when we are only going by what you had written.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.


My first post DID ask that question and in subsequent posts I asked more specific questions.

I have been very thoughtful in my replies, while firmly reiterating my original question. I may have been out of line with my THINK before you speak comment, and if that is the case I do apologize. If you could show me an example of what you consider to be my griping, it will help me reply in a better manner in future posts. I consider KP a great resource and certainly do not wish to alienate people.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

on hte pix of the toe you sent I am reminded of the sweater fronts I made 60 yrs ago, where the inc and dec make a pretty design, looked even and I would think may feel ok on feet in shoes.
I hope to be able to file this for the time I am ready to make my second pair of sox, 60 yrs after the first, not too badly made ones. I d like to know if my former husband still has them, how they wore, etcc, but he is not speaking.
I did not like heels then, did not try another pair and these were 2 different sizes. in bright red. May have not been savvy to counting rows or maybe from doing the second while traveling.
Did not understand at all the heel, so am amazed that they were wearable.
wanting to find my gutzy self and try again.
bets, WI


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hear ye, hear ye! It is wonderful that people want to be so helpful, but not answering the question asked or the problem addressed if very frustrating indeed. But what I find is that given some patience a few voices will sound that hit your nail on the head.


I agree on this. I think often when people read through the question, in their minds they assume it's an inexperienced knitter who is asking. So in suggesting Magic Loop or JMCO they're picturing someone who has never heard of such a thing. They're not picturing someone who has researched knitting techniques and tools, who has done Magic Loop and hates Magic Loop who has small circulars and loves their small circulars, or double points, or whatever.


----------



## Marybc (Jan 9, 2013)

That is the way I was taught to do socks, toe up, two at a time. It seems awkward at first, and is a bit of a challenge, especially when doing two at a time, but it makes a good toe. My husband loves the socks I have made for him using this method, and I find the ones I have made for myself to be very comfortable. Just follow the directions, and you will get the hang of it. It could be less awkward if you only do one at a time, until you get used to it.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have not tried it but would like to in the future. I use the star toe which also gives a rounded toe. It could be done toe up or cuff down. Here is a post of a couple of socks I did with that toe. They are the heaviier striped ones.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231252-3.html#4670597


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Chickkie - Here's a little acronym that you might consider using before posting future comments. Sarcasm and snarkiness are really not useful to me. THINK before you speak. If you cannot answer yes to all of these questions, a comment is usually best left unsaid. (or unwritten in this case)
> 
> T - Is it True? No - I never said anyone bothered me.
> H - Is is Helpful? No - snarky remarks are not helpful to anyone
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I suppose it's pretty close to the Judy Becker cast-on.
> 
> And I'm not familiar with a toe that uses "yo" like the pattern says so it's new to me.
> 
> ...


VocalLisa you were most helpful. I'm going to check out all your links.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe-chart--written-instructions

I have not tried the pattern link you posted, but I have tried the link attached here. It is very similar to the post you attached. I also don't like the "increase up the sides" toes - I too looked for a rounder toe.

This pattern uses yarn overs, and moves them to different spots so all the increases are not stacked on top of each other. On one side of the yo increases you ktbl and on the other side you slip the yo off and then turn it around and then knit. I just did what the pattern stated and it turned out wonderful. I really like the way it looks - nice and round, more like a store-bought sock - and best of all, I knit it as I love to knit socks.

Hope this helps you make a decision and answers your original question!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a better pic of the FLK used as a toe, these are by far the least visible increases/decreases I've ever used. Also here's my 21 year old cat hating the sweater I made for him. Ha.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Its called the Turkish cast on I believe and I use it and love it. Quite useful to make a small pouch like a doll's purse or a cover for a small camera. I have also used it to make couble thick earflaps for a child's hat.


Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


Seems to me that if you start with a larger number of stitches (12 or more per needle) using Judy's Magic Cast On ...or the figure 8 cast on... and increase using M1 increase to proper size you have less chance of having "corners". The only time I have those corners is when I forget to do an increase round...and have two plain no increase rounds in a row...then make another increase round. 
I usually start with 10 stitches on one needle and 11 on the other...start knitting into the needle with 10 stitches...no loose stitches to "fix" after the fact that way. When I remember to increase with M1 every other round, I have a roundish toe...If I start with 12 it is even more round.
Jane


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Once I got over the scary fingernails, and read the twist & knit directions about ten times, it all made perfect sense. I want to try that toe soon. Thanks for the link.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


I now have the directions printed out. I will be starting another pair of socks tonight and will try it. I will have to pay attention. My sock toes look pointy until I put them on.

I didn't like magic loop the first couple of times I used it. Now I use magic loop as easily as 2 circulars. I don't have a short circ so don't know about that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> When reading through the pattern it sounds very confusing with the twisting of the stitches. I plan to try it after I complete the socks I'm working on now. I'm just curious if anyone else has used it , how they liked the pattern and if they were satisfied with the results.


I think this is what you will need to do... just do it step by step and row by row and see if you like it.. I see there are 4 pages of comments so someone might of read all the pages and came up with a answer for you...  When I am trying a new pattern I use larger yarn and needles.. unless I think it will work out ok if I just jump in with both feet ... best of luck with this...


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

1. No, I have not tried that toe.
2. I hope it's not a hospital you've found yourself in.
3. There is a lovely round toe on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seam-free-rounded-toe-for-a-toe-up-sock
that is extremely easy. It's a M1, but it varies from K1, M1 to K3 M1, so there is no obvious seam. The knit plain rows are also different from the usual pattern. This toe I have made.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Thank you for your link, Cindye, however, it is not quite what I had in mind. The first thing noted is that you MUST be able to do magic loop for the sock referenced. I don't know how to do magic loop, nor do I have a desire to learn. I LOVE knitting socks on one short circular needle. The other thing is, at least from what I could tell, she uses a regular toe with m1 increases at the sides. That is exactly what I am trying to avoid!
> 
> Has anyone ever used the toe I linked? Or one similar that is NOT done magic loop?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe


You can use the toe increase just as written. It applies to the "increase" not the method used. 
ICE


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never heard of the FLK heel. How does it differ? And where can I find it? I learned an afterthought heel method from a craftsy class that was pretty simple. She also taught a toe up method that actually gives a right and left foot.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

Check this out. I got it in my e-mail today and have not looked at it. Not sure if it can help. Good Luck

http://www.craftsy.com/ext/EBS-20140119-48-2999-4526b46e


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

[http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe

I LOVE the look of this toe, but a quick read-through of the pattern has me a bit hesitant to try it. Has anyone used this pattern?

FYI, I knit my socks toe up, using one 12" circular needle and the FLK heel.[/quote]

Thank you for posting this as I think I will try it on my next pair of socks. I do use the Magic Loop, toe up- two-at-a-time. The directions for the toe looks doable as it would get rid of the part she is talking about. I usually start out with 12 stitches on each needle but it still has the stair look. If I do like it I will post a picture of the sock. I also love the FKL heel as it has made sock knitting so much easier - no gussets! and no wrap and turns!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Moe C said:


> 1. No, I have not tried that toe.
> 2. I hope it's not a hospital you've found yourself in.
> 3. There is a lovely round toe on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seam-free-rounded-toe-for-a-toe-up-sock
> that is extremely easy. It's a M1, but it varies from K1, M1 to K3 M1, so there is no obvious seam. The knit plain rows are also different from the usual pattern. This toe I have made.


I also have tried this one now that I see the link. As I remember it worked fine and is an M1 instead of the yo and the twisting. Let us now what you do and how it worked (at least I am interested)


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

"The first thing noted is that you MUST be able to do magic loop for the sock referenced. I don't know how to do magic loop, nor do I have a desire to learn."

I too didn't want to learn the magic loop method of cast on, then saw it used for circular knitting of doilies. The hardest part of knitting circular lace doilies or blankets is the beginning few rows. I learned the magic loop and WOW! it is so awesome for circular knitting and I'm churning out doilies and blankets like the wind! LOVE magic loop and it was worth the 10 minutes it too me to learn it.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> Thanks for the link! It's a free download. I took a good look at it and am going to try it. I've just finished a pair of socks and have to begin another pair to take with me when we go places, so this is the perfect time to try this technique. It looks like a winner.


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

Yes, The Knitting Swede´s toe is the only toe I use, and have been using for about 5 years, I think. I love it. I use this toe, and the FLK heel for all of my socks. I do also use the magic loop and knit 2 at a time.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I love to knit toe-up magic loop socks, I don't really remember the site I got this free pattern but it is a round toe. The pattern is as follows.


Abbrev:-
M1 = lift bar, in front of next stitch, place on to left needle. Knit through back of loop.
N1 = Needle 1 N2 = Needle 2
With 2.25 mm circular needle and Turkish cast-on (or your favourite toe-up cast-on), cast on
14 stitches per needle  28 sts in total.
Work Toe as follows: Total stitches
Row 1: N1 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1
N2 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1 32
Row 2: N1 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3
N2 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3 36
Row 3: N1 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1
N2 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1 40
Row 4: N1 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3
N2 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3 44
Row 5: N1 and N2 knit all sts.
Row 6: N1 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1
N2 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1 48
Row 7: N1 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3
N2 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3 52
Row 8: N1 and N2 knit all sts.
Row 9: N1 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1
N2 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1 56
Row 10:N1 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3
N2 K3, M1, knit to last 3 sts, M1, K3 60
Row 11:N1 and N2 knit all sts.
Row 12:N1 and N2 knit all sts.
Row 13:N1 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1
N2 K1, M1, knit to last st, M1, K1 64
If you need more stitches than 64, for your particular pattern, then work until the end of Row 10 and repeat Rows 8,
9 and 10 until you have 4 sts less than the total you need. Then work Rows 11, 12 and 13 once.
Alternatively you could cast-on a different number of stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I have not tried it but would like to in the future. I use the star toe which also gives a rounded toe. It could be done toe up or cuff down. Here is a post of a couple of socks I did with that toe. They are the heaviier striped ones.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231252-3.html#4670597


Very nice work. i see you have used the Paton's sock yarn--have 2 pair in the same blue/gray that you used. Too bad I couldn't see the toe detail.


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

I only use The Knitting Swede´s toe (the link you attached). I have been using this pattern for everyone I knit socks for and it fits everyone very well. I love it.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for posting this other rounded toe. It does look a lot easier than the first one with all of the twisting. It is almost the same as the usual M1R, M1L etc. Only the M 1's are done a little further inside the toe. I will try that one next.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

kathleenTC said:


> I also have tried this one now that I see the link. As I remember it worked fine and is an M1 instead of the yo and the twisting. Let us now what you do and how it worked (at least I am interested)


I just finished that toe a couple days ago. It's easy and the finished product is round and smooth. The instructions are the ones in the post above (probably an infringement of copyright law  )


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't you just do the toe that you like and then from there do the rest of the sock in your pattern of choice? After the toe you should have the amount of stitches you need for your foot and then just go with the pattern you want


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL! Same here Joyce! Although I thought her fingernails were pretty I was looking at the ridge under them. I just got mine done two days ago and I have been throughly inspecting them. :lol: I'm going to try them too.

I'm reading through this whole thread looking for answers to her question. I'm almost through and haven't seen anyone that has tried this specific pattern yet. Some people have tried similar methods to avoid the pointy edges on socks.

I dislike them too and definitely am going to try this rounded toe so thanks for sharing the ravelry pattern Wibdgrfan.

Thank you to the others who read the question and shared similar methods that they have found produced the desired result. I'm going to look at your links too.

In the original pattern shared it seems like the yo's must blend better than m1fb like I usually do?



joycevv said:


> Once I got over the scary fingernails, and read the twist & knit directions about ten times, it all made perfect sense. I want to try that toe soon. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information on this toe up sock. I found one earlier I thought I might try, but I like the way the Favourite Toe looks and will use that one on the pair of socks I'm about to start knitting. Thanks!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

The fact that handmade socks do not look exactly like commercially made ones is one of the attractive things about them for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What was sent as the Knitting Swede's toe is the short row toe that I just did on a pair and have done for replacement toes. It does not have the rows of diagonal stitches on the sides, but it is a bit of a pain as I previously wrote.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I just made my first two pairs of socks. I used a pattern called: Easy Peasy Sock Pattern for First Timers by Stacey Krock. You can just Google it to find this pattern. 
However, there is a small typo in the instructions for Round One of the toe: they left out the instruction "sm--(slip marker)" after where it says "ssk." 
This pattern is not knit from the toe up , but is easy to follow. By the way, you can make these socks as long as you want. Just increase the rib section: either with rib or whatever stitch you like.
I used a double strand of leftover alpaca blend wood yarn and a size 7 needle for a real heavy sock for our particularly cold winter. The socks are heavy. They weigh over 4 ounces. The colors are purple, light camel, lavender, and pink.
By the way, these socks get "blocked" when you wear them.
If you want to avoid a "jog" when you knit striped socks, it's easy. After you knit the first round of a new color, and you're starting the next round of that color, you either slip the first stitch of the new round, or you lift up the loop of the first stitch of the round below and knit it along with the first stitch of the new color round!!!
Happy knitting. 
See the photo.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


The FLK toe looks the most like a commercially made sock toe to me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but that is exactly what I did as well as searching Ravelry. I've found the one I like - my post refers to the specific toe I'd like to try. (I even provided a link to it). I'm simply trying to find out if anyone has used it and how it worked. Was the pattern well written? Easy to follow? Etc.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm not communicating in a clear manner.


Why don't you just go ahead and try it. Apparently no one here is familiar with that specific pattern. The only person who can decide whether you like it or not is you anyway. Just try it yourself.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

hajra said:


> I love to knit toe-up magic loop socks, I don't really remember the site I got this free pattern but it is a round toe. The pattern is as follows.
> 
> Abbrev:-
> M1 = lift bar, in front of next stitch, place on to left needle. Knit through back of loop.
> ...


Can you do two circular needles method? I'm knitting two at a time toe up now. .. I began them on magic loop and it was a struggle. ...seemed too hard to manipulate them so I switched to 2 circs and is so much better. Did a pair on dp's last and I think I love the current method!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's my comment on that toe. It is too complicated, and unnecessary. If you want a commercial toe go to Walmart.


My thought exactly


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What was sent as the Knitting Swede's toe is the short row toe that I just did on a pair and have done for replacement toes. It does not have the rows of diagonal stitches on the sides, but it is a bit of a pain as I previously wrote.


Tamarque, I am confused by your post. The Knitting Swede´s pattern, was the Ravelry link that was sent in the orginal post. This is the toe I use all the time. It does have diagonal stitches on the sides, just not as prominent as some. I am confused by you saying it is a short row toe. It is knitted in the round, she just uses an alternate placement for the increase on the second round.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

wibdgrfan; Boy you sure got a lot of posts, didn't you? They all kept going around what you were asking. Everyone trying to give you directions on how to do different toes and not telling you if they had ever made the toes you were asking about. 
Sorry I don't have the answer to your question, either, but have bookmarked the instructions on the toe you want to make and am going to try it later. 
I'll bet if you just start with the directions and as you go you can see what you are doing it prob. will become clearer to you as you work along. 
I have found in the past when trying to read thru a pattern, knit or crochet, (to see if I could make the item) it isn't clear at all, but when I'm actually working the pattern I can see then what they are telling me to do. Does that make any sense to you ? LOL Good luck and just try it, you might be surprised at what you can do.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I went to Ravelry and checked it out. I think I like that one. I made up my own toe-up beginning, and have been using it for a long time. But, this one looks smoother to me. So will give it a try. Thanks for the info.

knittykitty


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but that is exactly what I did as well as searching Ravelry. I've found the one I like - my post refers to the specific toe I'd like to try. (I even provided a link to it). I'm simply trying to find out if anyone has used it and how it worked. Was the pattern well written? Easy to follow? Etc.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm not communicating in a clear manner.


Give it a try.... Then you can tell us whether you like it or not.
Jane


----------



## rssnbabybear (Dec 24, 2013)

I have personally tried this method of toe for a sock. I got it out of a book "2 at a time toe up socks." It does use the magic loop method, and I'm not sure you would have success trying this method any other way until you got further up the sock. I was unable to take a look at the pattern you referenced specifically, but it should have clear instructions on how to do the magic loop, and once you had enough stitches, you could change to your smaller loop if you prefered. 

This style does make a beautiful toe, and I don't think you have to do the m1 increase style if you don't want to. Try k1f&b or some other style of increase if you prefer and it should work.

Good luck with your project. We would love to see a picture of the finished pair.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I would bet my life that any pattern that can be done with magic loop could also be done on two circulars.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

When I start socks, I generally cast on more than they recommend, and do the usual increase to the number of stitches for the working foot. In other words, there are fewer increases that end up as the same number of working stitches as the original pattern says.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok - I tried the pattern & the directions themselves were easy to follow. It was somewhat clumsy for me using two circulars, but I like the way it looks, no actual seam in the toe. I'm going to try doing this on dpns also, as this is my preferred method for socks. I used #3 needles with Caron super soft yarn, 48 stitches, which fits my foot well.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


Yes,Wibdgrfan, I have knitted this toe design and it was not difficult at all. The pattern is well written and easy to follow. Having said that, I always cast on my toe up socks by wrapping my yarn around the needles that way.

As for the twist and knit instruction. It is easy and straightforward to do. Slip the stitch knit wise onto the right hand needle, slip it back onto the left hand needle, and then knit through the front of the stitch. This simply turns the stitch anti-clockwise so that the increases slope in the correct direction on that side of the toe.

However, this toe is perhaps not exactly what you are looking for as there are still columns of stitches up each side of the toe.

I do like it and it is comfortable to wear.

Here is how it looks on my socks:


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I just went to the above link and it says the workshop is closed. But it does tell you to see her very first workshop on magic loop which I couldn't find either. I don't get around here very well yet. lol Any help to find the first workshop would be appreciated.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Moe C said:


> I would bet my life that any pattern that can be done with magic loop could also be done on two circulars.


Or DPNs...if that is what works for folks. What ever method you choose to work in the round...
Personally, I am a Magic Loop knitter with 40" circular needle.
Jane


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

I printed out the tutorial and will try it on a practice toe tonight. It sounds good and looks great. I love Magic Loop, but the crochet hook cast-on works nicely also. Can't wait to try this out. Nothing to lose, if we don't like it, will frog it and try something else. 

I also checked the KFH tutorial and plan to try it. Love making socks, but have not found my favorite method yet. The fun is in the process as well as the finished product.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I tried it tonight too. I used magic loop. The directions are very well written. I took a picture but can't see how to add it to my reply. My yarn is dark so I can't see the increases at all. 

Thanks for bringing this toe to my attention. I like it. 

Robin


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> THANK YOU, VocalLisa! I'm not 'into' sock knitting, but those links are *great*! One will soon be the beginning of mittens - from fingertip to wrist.


There is a way to do "toe up" mittens. You make the thumbs first and pick them up somehow. Can't remember where I saw it. But google is always my friend. :lol:


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


I agree. A simple question was asked and never answered. She simply wanted to know if anyone had tried a particular method. No answers were necessary except for the question that was asked. I only got as far as the Walmart comment and that was totally uncalled for.......definitely snarky and unneseccary.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kiwirose said:


> Yes,Wibdgrfan, I have knitted this toe design and it was not difficult at all. The pattern is well written and easy to follow. Having said that, I always cast on my toe up socks by wrapping my yarn around the needles that way.
> 
> As for the twist and knit instruction. It is easy and straightforward to do. Slip the stitch knit wise onto the right hand needle, slip it back onto the left hand needle, and then knit through the front of the stitch. This simply turns the stitch anti-clockwise so that the increases slope in the correct direction on that side of the toe.
> 
> ...


When I meet my mother in the great beyond I'm gonna ask her why I don't have round toes. My toes slant to the left on my left foot and to my right on my right foot.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry I can't answer your question but thanks for the link. It's exactly the look I like. My feet are kinda box shaped. Definitely don't have elegant toes.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> When I meet my mother in the great beyond I'm gonna ask her why I don't have round toes. My toes slant to the left on my left foot and to my right on my right foot.


Mine, too. Since no one else in my family is like that, I guess I'll never know, eh?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> I've never heard of the FLK heel. How does it differ? And where can I find it? I learned an afterthought heel method from a craftsy class that was pretty simple. She also taught a toe up method that actually gives a right and left foot.


I doubt there's a cheaper or more popular pattern on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
If I haven't bought it, it's because I've yet to be hooked into sockknitting. Two pairs done, and that's it for me.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

Great info from all.


----------



## Wolfee (Mar 18, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I am searching for a sock toe that will look more like a commercially made sock toe. Most patterns have you cast on 10-12 stitches and then increase until the sock is wide enough to fit your foot. This results in "columns" of stitches slanting up toward the toe. It bugs me! Lol. So in my search to alleviate this "problem", I came across this toe:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rounded-toe
> 
> ...


I have used this for two pairs of socks and really like the way it looks. I was also unhappy with the pointy shape of the sock pattern I had used before. I also used the FLK heel. The sock has a nice look and fit. I still refer to the pattern as I knit, but I didn't think it was difficult. I am using the magic loop method one sock at a time. Try it, I think you will be satisfied with the results!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

cajunq said:


> I just went to the above link and it says the workshop is closed. But it does tell you to see her very first workshop on magic loop which I couldn't find either. I don't get around here very well yet. lol Any help to find the first workshop would be appreciated.


The link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html will take you to the workshop with no problem--all 16 pgs of it. As far as joining the workshop, no, it is closed. But the info is all there from the experiences of the people who did join it, and anyone can look at it.

As for other workshops, at the top of the page you'll see a link that says "Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234" and you can click that to go to a long list of other workshops. Or you can just go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html -- takes you to the same place.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, very much, Betty. I will go to both links and check them out.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sumnerusa said:


> I agree. A simple question was asked and never answered. She simply wanted to know if anyone had tried a particular method. No answers were necessary except for the question that was asked. I only got as far as the Walmart comment and that was totally uncalled for.......definitely snarky and unneseccary.


Just as I stated.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wolfee said:


> I have used this for two pairs of socks and really like the way it looks. I was also unhappy with the pointy shape of the sock pattern I had used before. I also used the FLK heel. The sock has a nice look and fit. I still refer to the pattern as I knit, but I didn't think it was difficult. I am using the magic loop method one sock at a time. Try it, I think you will be satisfied with the results!


My toes on my socks used to be too pointy also. So I went from 8 stitches cast on to 10. Solved that problem quickly.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I doubt there's a cheaper or more popular pattern on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
> If I haven't bought it, it's because I've yet to be hooked into sockknitting. Two pairs done, and that's it for me.


Thank you Jessica-Jean for the link, I bought the pattern, it looks like the kind of heel I learned with my very first pair of socks, when I was in home-ec. In high school, a long time ago. I'm going to try it, it was only $1.00.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I doubt there's a cheaper or more popular pattern on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
> If I haven't bought it, it's because I've yet to be hooked into sockknitting. Two pairs done, and that's it for me.


Thanks, Jessica-Jean... downloaded that Ravelry pattern for the FLK heel... and will try it on the pair I am knitting now.. I'm an inch away from doing my heel.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Suesknits said:


> Thanks, Jessica-Jean... downloaded that Ravelry pattern for the FLK heel... and will try it on the pair I am knitting now.. I'm an inch away from doing my heel.


Just make sure you start your heel directly under the center of your ankle bone... not before or it will be too short.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> My toes on my socks used to be too pointy also. So I went from 8 stitches cast on to 10. Solved that problem quickly.


I did the same... only when I goof and knit two rounds without any increases does it look funny.
Jane


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!! I, too, really like the rounded toe!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> I did the same... only when I goof and knit two rounds without any increases does it look funny.
> Jane


I am super careful there and with my heel. Other than that pretty mindless knitting. But the end result is worth that effort.

I look and see if I have that odd purl like stitch from the knit in back loop and I know I've just done an increase row. So I do a straight row and then increase. When I get to 72 stitches I know I"m good to go. I just looked at my feet and I still don't have rounded toes. Getting an inferiority complex here. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> I did the same... only when I goof and knit two rounds without any increases does it look funny.
> Jane


What cast on are you doing? Have you seen Patty Joy's cast on. Another mindless area of the sock. Pretty soon we'll be able to do them with our eyes closed.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow how quickly things can get out of hand! In fact the original question has not yet been answered. Has anyone tried this method and been successful? If you have please post your thoughts on how successful it was. I think the question is valid...she is not asking for alternatives, just what you think of this method.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lorraine: How right you are. I tried to say the same thing in a former post, but guess it wasn't noticed. Good for you!!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

JTM said:


> Just make sure you start your heel directly under the center of your ankle bone... not before or it will be too short.
> Jane


Jessica jean
Is this because of the way the heel is knitted? Other toe up sock patterns say to begin the heel nearly 2" before u get to the heel. My foot is really tiny.. I wear 3.5 kids size (or 4 in womens). Gave my last pair to my daughter, it was too big. I just want a good fit. :lol:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I do plan to try it. Unfortunately, today has been a day that didn't turn out as planned. I was unexpectedly in a place where I did not plan to be and really don't want to be. Caught completely by surprise and I don't have my knitting with me, nor could I leave to go get it. It seemed like a good opportunity to ask my question. Had I been able to, I would have just knit a sample. (Oh, how I wish that little sample would only take 10 minutes, but, sadly, I am a very slow knitter.)


It's okay to ask for other peoples opinions, that's what the forum is for. I notice many times people seems to get off the topic and that's not really very helpful.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Lorraine: How right you are. I tried to say the same thing in a former post, but guess it wasn't noticed. Good for you!!


I don't think it' "wrong" to post alternatives, if I was agonizing over joining sleeves with mattress stitch, I would be overjoyed to hear someone suggest three needle bind off. Suggestions aren't wrong, they just have to be picked through, and they may help someone else out, as shown in this thread by people who have said they appreciate this link or that link.

I know when I ask questions about socks or about nine inch needles, I'm going to get a bunch of replies suggesting magic loop. That's perfectly fine, it's not the answer for me, but it might be the answer for someone else's sock.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> Your sentence after a bit hesitant to try it, I believe, is what has people referring you to another toe type. People would have been able to respond more accurately if you had asked: "Has anyone tried this pattern and did you like it? Was it easier/harder than it reads?"
> 
> We are only trying to help you out. There isn't any need to make us feel bad or gripe at us, when we are only going by what you had written.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.


She provided the link to the pattern and asked if anyone had tried it.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> I agree. Her specific question was not addressed by many. Some people don't really read the question and then it can get frustrating having so many replies that don't pertain to what the member is asking. To suggest another method is fine as long as you try to look at her question and answer it to the best of your ability, first. After all it was her question. Good grief, maybe try taking a nice pill before you make your nasty comments and if you feel you to need to give me some nasty comments, bring them on, I've got tough skin! Sick of it and you are spoiling this great forum for a lot of us! I do hope the administrator takes a good look at this as I see she just recently deleted an entire thread, due to sheer nasty and rude comments.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> My first post DID ask that question and in subsequent posts I asked more specific questions.
> 
> I have been very thoughtful in my replies, while firmly reiterating my original question. I may have been out of line with my THINK before you speak comment, and if that is the case I do apologize. If you could show me an example of what you consider to be my griping, it will help me reply in a better manner in future posts. I consider KP a great resource and certainly do not wish to alienate people.


You weren't out of line. If people can't answer the question that's asked I don't understand why they answer at all.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the method I use with my circular needles, I like the fact that you do not have that funny shape on the toes..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lorraine 55 said:


> She provided the link to the pattern and asked if anyone had tried it.


Her first two words were "I'm searching" sounded to me like looking.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lorraine 55 said:


> You weren't out of line. If people can't answer the question that's asked I don't understand why they answer at all.


Telling some to think before they post and giving them a grade school lesson is not respectful IMHO. Seems you violated your own rule


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

After giving some thought to this thread, my conclusion is that if you want a precise answer, ask a precise question. Most folks tend to walk through an open door, and respect a closed one.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

and don't ever apologize for not giving the correct answer


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> When reading through the pattern it sounds very confusing with the twisting of the stitches. I plan to try it after I complete the socks I'm working on now. I'm just curious if anyone else has used it , how they liked the pattern and if they were satisfied with the results.


could you just try to do the pattern with scrap yarn, sort of like making a toe swatch, gauge would not be important as it is just to see if you can do the pattern and like the results


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and don't ever apologize for not giving the correct answer


;~D!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> could you just try to do the pattern with scrap yarn, sort of like making a toe swatch, gauge would not be important as it is just to see if you can do the pattern and like the results


Wibdgrfan could indeed have done that if she'd been home with needles and yarn, which she said she wasn't. She asked the question from a needleless location. (If it wasn't a hospital, was it a jail?   )


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Moe C said:


> Wibdgrfan could indeed have done that if she'd been home with needles and yarn, which she said she wasn't. She asked the question from a needleless location. (If it wasn't a hospital, was it a jail?   )


sorry


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Wibdgrfan could indeed have done that if she'd been home with needles and yarn, which she said she wasn't. She asked the question from a needleless location. (If it wasn't a hospital, was it a jail?   )


And from her post just how were we to discern these facts?


----------



## Gresha (Jan 18, 2014)

I am so frustrated with knitting socks cuff down maybe I should try toe up. but whats a good sock patterj for that
I think a trial run on the toe sounds like a good idea since I have ripped out the socks I have been working on several times
sorry I didnt answer just chatted good knitting!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gresha said:


> I am so frustrated with knitting socks cuff down maybe I should try toe up. but whats a good sock patterj for that


Google 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Cast On. Patty Joy has a great video. Go from there. When you are 2 inches from the back of your foot come back and we'll help ya with the heel.


----------



## Gresha (Jan 18, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Google 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Cast On. Patty Joy has a great video. Go from there. When you are 2 inches from the back of your foot come back and we'll help ya with the heel.


thanks


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Liat Gat You tube she is awesome


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Moe C said:


> 1. No, I have not tried that toe.
> 2. I hope it's not a hospital you've found yourself in.
> 3. There is a lovely round toe on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seam-free-rounded-toe-for-a-toe-up-sock
> that is extremely easy. It's a M1, but it varies from K1, M1 to K3 M1, so there is no obvious seam. The knit plain rows are also different from the usual pattern. This toe I have made.


Thank you Moe C! This toe looks very similar to the one in the link I posted and the instructions sound much easier. I may give this a try!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Due to an unplanned family situation, I was away from my knitting supplies for a couple of days, which is why I was unable to make a swatch to test the pattern for myself. I was not in the hospital or in jail! (I sure hope the person who suggested jail was joking.  ) 

In addition, I was completely off the grid for a whole day! When I came back to see if there were more responses to my post, I was absolutely shocked to discover the thread had grown from 3 pages (when I had last checked) to 10 pages. Wow!! Thank you to everyone who has used the pattern for the link I originally posted and shared their experiences.

Also, thank you to those who understood what style of toe I'm looking for and provided additional options for achieving that look. I am going to re-read each of your suggestions and do some serious swatching as soon as I am reunited with my supplies. I'm now confident that I will be able to create the toe I've been searching for.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

paulalp said:


> I only use The Knitting Swede´s toe (the link you attached). I have been using this pattern for everyone I knit socks for and it fits everyone very well. I love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Joan L said:


> When I start socks, I generally cast on more than they recommend, and do the usual increase to the number of stitches for the working foot. In other words, there are fewer increases that end up as the same number of working stitches as the original pattern says.


Yes, starting with more stitches initially would definitely help to make the toe less "pointy". I will incorporate that as I test the different rounded toe methods.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

kareb said:


> Ok - I tried the pattern & the directions themselves were easy to follow. It was somewhat clumsy for me using two circulars, but I like the way it looks, no actual seam in the toe. I'm going to try doing this on dpns also, as this is my preferred method for socks. I used #3 needles with Caron super soft yarn, 48 stitches, which fits my foot well.


Wow, Karen! Thank you for taking time to make a swatch! It looks nice and I'm excited to hear that you found the directions easy to follow. Can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

String Queen said:


> I tried it tonight too. I used magic loop. The directions are very well written. I took a picture but can't see how to add it to my reply. My yarn is dark so I can't see the increases at all.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this toe to my attention. I like it.
> 
> Robin


Thanks for trying it, Robin! Glad to know you found the directions to be well written.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Wolfee said:


> I have used this for two pairs of socks and really like the way it looks. I was also unhappy with the pointy shape of the sock pattern I had used before. I also used the FLK heel. The sock has a nice look and fit. I still refer to the pattern as I knit, but I didn't think it was difficult. I am using the magic loop method one sock at a time. Try it, I think you will be satisfied with the results!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

JTM said:


> Just make sure you start your heel directly under the center of your ankle bone... not before or it will be too short.
> Jane


The FLK heel pattern has excellent directions on how to make a cardboard foot with accurate measurements for the heel hinge. My FLK heels look and feel great!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Telling some to think before they post and giving them a grade school lesson is not respectful IMHO. Seems you violated your own rule


I am sorry you think my acronym is a "grade school lesson". I, myself, never heard it until I was a working adult and I find it to be most helpful. However, some people may have been offended by it, and, realizing that, I did apologize for it in a later post.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And from her post just how were we to discern these facts?


It was stated in a subsequent post.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Wibdgrfan said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but that is exactly what I did as well as searching Ravelry. I've found the one I like - my post refers to the specific toe I'd like to try. (I even provided a link to it). I'm simply trying to find out if anyone has used it and how it worked. Was the pattern well written? Easy to follow? Etc.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm not communicating in a clear manner.


I think you communicated very clearly!  I'm sorry I can't be of help with this pattern, but I do like the toe of this sock and I will be trying it soon. I prefer to use two circular needles and magic loop looks cumbersome to me. But that's just MHO. I know many love it. Maybe I will try it some day. :-D I have read over the pattern and it does sound a little confusing, but I think if you (and I) just take it one row at a time it is doable. So I would just like to encourage you to give it a try. I will try to keep you posted how it works for me but will be a couple weeks before I can get to it as I have a sweater I need to finish quickly before my grandson grows out of it!!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for this tip. I purchased the FKL pattern a long tie ago and haven't made it yet. I'm going to do the round toe originally shared and then use the FKL pattern.



JTM said:


> Just make sure you start your heel directly under the center of your ankle bone... not before or it will be too short.
> Jane


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> Yes,Wibdgrfan, I have knitted this toe design and it was not difficult at all. The pattern is well written and easy to follow. Having said that, I always cast on my toe up socks by wrapping my yarn around the needles that way.
> 
> As for the twist and knit instruction. It is easy and straightforward to do. Slip the stitch knit wise onto the right hand needle, slip it back onto the left hand needle, and then knit through the front of the stitch. This simply turns the stitch anti-clockwise so that the increases slope in the correct direction on that side of the toe.
> 
> ...


They are nice!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And from her post just how were we to discern these facts?


She told us.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> She told us.


In her OP?


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> I agree. Her specific question was not addressed by many. Some people don't really read the question and then it can get frustrating having so many replies that don't pertain to what the member is asking. To suggest another method is fine as long as you try to look at her question and answer it to the best of your ability, first. After all it was her question. Good grief, maybe try taking a nice pill before you make your nasty comments and if you feel you to need to give me some nasty comments, bring them on, I've got tough skin! Sick of it and you are spoiling this great forum for a lot of us! I do hope the administrator takes a good look at this as I see she just recently deleted an entire thread, due to sheer nasty and rude comments.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> In her OP?


Nope, in a subsequent one.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Nope, in a subsequent one.


Yes a long time after the OP and many of us had given her suggestions in her search.

OP Jan 24th telling us ( conveniently) that she was not with her needles on Jan 26th.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sumnerusa said:


> I agree. A simple question was asked and never answered. She simply wanted to know if anyone had tried a particular method. No answers were necessary except for the question that was asked. I only got as far as the Walmart comment and that was totally uncalled for.......definitely snarky and unneseccary.


And you didn't think the THINK post was snarky? The OP even apologized for that one. Define snarky.


----------

